# Rad in der italienischen Bahn?!



## Adrian96 (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

im September wollen wir mit sechs Personen mit Fahrrädern von Rovereto/Italien zurück nach Hannover. 
Leider konnten wir weder auf der homepage der Bahn, noch telefonisch bei der Rad-Hotline eine Verbindung genannt bekommen. 
Irgendwie scheint das mit Italien schwierig zu sein. Habt Ihr einen Tipp, wo wir die Informationen bekommen können?

Das wir die Reservierung für die Räder vor-Ort machen müssen, wissen wir.
Aber welche Züge kommen überhaupt in Frage?

Danke
Adrian


----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. Juni 2006)

hi,

zu dem thema gibt's schon diverse threads hier, mit der Sufu sollte man die finden.

generell:

www.trenitalia.it
(rovereto bis brennero)
www.oebb.at
(österreich)
www.bahn.de
(deutschland)

damit findet man problem die passende zugverbindung. machen ja jedes jahr tausende biker ...

in italien empfiehlt sich der regionalzug, der fährt keine 3 h bis brenner und ksotet nicht allzu viel. tickets kann man in rovereto direkt am ticket-automaten kaufen (am schalter natürlich auch, wenn der offen hat).

ciao,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (20. Juni 2006)

alle infos und zugverbindungen für italien suche ich mir für mich und auch für meine gäste auf´den seiten der deutschen oder österreichischen bahn. 

die räder werden von bozen nach brixen z.B. in jedem zug mitgenommen (ohne lang zu fragen), das wird ab rovereto auch nicht anders sein...glaube ich

ich weiß die italienische bahn ist teilweise lächerlich organisiert... aber dafür sind wir im fußball besser


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (21. Juni 2006)

naja, räder in einem EC sind nicht so gern gesehn...weder in Italien noch in Österreich. Kann ich persönlich bestätigen. meiner meinung nach kann man am automaten in rovereto keine radzugkarten kaufen. ich hab sie dann im zug nachlösen müssen.


----------



## Adrian96 (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps! In http://forum.bikefreaks.de/ubbthreads.php habe ich noch folgenden Hinweis gefunden:


> Die meisten IR und R in Italien nehmen Räder mit, aber nicht alle.
> 
> Die ital. Eisenbahnen geben die Infos über Fahrradbeförderung zu spät oder garnicht an die DB weiter (im Gegensatz z.B. zur ÖBB, SNCF) und sie sind deshalb auch nicht unter bahn.de abrufbar.
> 
> ...



Gruß
Adrian


----------



## dubbel (22. Juni 2006)

Adrian96 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wir die Reservierung für die Räder vor-Ort machen müssen, wissen wir.


wie ist das denn gemeint?


----------



## John Oswald (22. Juni 2006)

häääääää?

vielleicht kann einfach mal wer posten, an welchen wochentagen/uhrzeit die ital. bundesbahn von rovereto richtung münchen fährt und ob man in den entsprechenden zügen fahrräder mitnehmen kann


----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. Juni 2006)

John Oswald schrieb:
			
		

> häääääää?
> 
> vielleicht kann einfach mal wer posten, an welchen wochentagen/uhrzeit die ital. bundesbahn von rovereto richtung münchen fährt und ob man in den entsprechenden zügen fahrräder mitnehmen kann



will ja nix sagen, aber es kann doch net so schwer sein sich ne zugverbidnung rauszusuchen, bei der man bikes mitnehmen kann. die strecke rovereto - münchen fahren doch unzählige leute jedes jahr ... mehr hilfsmittel als die bahninfo von I bzw. D braucht man doch nicht.

ansonsten, wenn man seinen spass haben will, einfach mal ins reisebüro in D gehen., mal sehen, was die einem empfehlen (habe das vor ein paar jahren mal gemacht, war ein echtes erlebnis und seitdem suche ich mir selbst meine verbindungen raus, egal, wohin ich fahre).


----------



## bluemuc (22. Juni 2006)

also, ich sag jetzt mal, dass ich bereits mehrfach (grad eben absichernd auch wieder) erlebt habe, dass die bahn online keine verbindungen von münchen nach rovereto auswirft, wenn man fahrradmitnahme ankreuzt.

die erklärung war bereits im letzten jahr oben gepostete verspätung bei der bekanntgabe derjenigen züge, die bikes sicher mitnehmen.

allerdings habe ich bislang immer eine karte fürs bike bekommen, auch schon 15 minuten vor abfahrt. logischerweise dann ohne reservierung, war aber auch nie notwendig, weil immer ausreichend platz im bike-wagon vorhanden war.

meine empfehlung: bahnschalter. da gibts alle zeiten, alle tickets, alle reservierungen und auch alle vergünstigungen live und schwarz auf weiß sprich abgesichert.

bliebe noch der auch hier immer wieder gepostete hinweis, dass bikes, wenn auseinander genommen und in behältnissen transportiert, als handgepäck gelten und dann keine beförderungskosten anfallen.... 

gute reise und viel spaß!


----------



## dubbel (22. Juni 2006)

nur schwierig, beim alpencross ein beik-behältnis aufzutreiben.


----------



## bluemuc (22. Juni 2006)

in einem der zahlreichen vorjährigen threads zum thema wurden auch dazu verschiedene möglichkeiten diskutiert. 

soweit ich mich erinnere, war z.b. die rede von mülltüten, die ums bike gerollt und verklebt vom bahnbeamten als behältnis akzeptiert wurden.

solche sollten evtl. mit geringem zeitaufwand aufzutreiben sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. Juni 2006)

die seiten der deutschen bahn liefern in der tat nicht die gewünschten ergebnisse, darum der hinweis bei den italienern auf den seiten die verbindung von rovereto zum brenner zu suchen. das klappt wunderbar! es gibt mind. 3 regionalzüge pro tag, die man nehmen kann.

aber ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig und jeder weiss nun, wie er zugverbindungen rausbekommt, so dass er nicht am ende in rovereto steht und nicht mehr heim kommt ausser zu strampeln ...  

in diesem sinne schönen (fussball?) feierabend.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## John Oswald (22. Juni 2006)

hääää?

die pfeifen von der ital. bundesbahn sind ja scheibar noch bescheuerter als die von der deutschen.

die große mülltüte von bluemuc brauch ich bald für was anderes...

ich fahr wieder mit dem bus zurück - basta!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (26. Juni 2006)

John Oswald schrieb:
			
		

> die pfeifen von der ital. bundesbahn sind ja scheibar noch bescheuerter als die von der deutschen.



für Bahnfahren + Fahrrad mitnehmen wollen musst du immer eine zusätzliche Runde Abenteuer einrechnen

z.B. haben die Italiener im letztem Frühjahr ein (neues) EDV-Programm gehabt, das den Verkauf von Fahrkarten an Passagiere mit Rad nur noch bis genau an die Grenze zugelassen hat - Du musstest dann am Brenner nachts um 04:00 mit dem österreichischen Zugbegleiter die Weiterfahrt aushandeln...

dafür hat uns im Herbst die sonst so zuverlässige Schweizer Bahn erst Fahrkarten bis direkt nach Hause verkauft + dann überraschend doch an der Staatsgrenze in Singen doch rausgeschmissen, natürlich sehr spät am Tag...

vielleicht ist dieses Jahr schon wieder alles anders (d.h. im besten Fall: die Fallen lauern woanders)

der Tip mit der Mülltüte, wo man das Bike als 'Traglast' eintütet (ganz wichtiges Stichwort - sh. Beförderungsbedingungen der Bahnen), gilt als sichere Methode, weil man damit vom Beförderungs-Problemfall zum 'normalen' Kunden avanciert

Thomas


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juni 2006)

Man kann bei der DB zwar online Fahrradmitnahme ankreuzen, das wars dann aber schon.
Nach langem Suchen bin ich auf der DB-Homepage auf die "Radfahrer-Hotline" gestoßen, da ruft man an und reserviert für den Zug, den man zuvor online reserviert hat ( und der Fahrradmitnahme ermöglicht ) die Fahrradstellplätze. 

Aber selbst im ICE kann man in Deutschland Bikes transportieren! Wenn die Zugbegleiter mit dem Argument kommen "zu sperrig" oder "benötigt zu viel Platz" dann kann man sie mit ihren eigenen Vorschriften schlagen, denn die DB ist verpflichtet, alles zu transportieren was der Fahrgast tragen kann! 

Ist halt in Italien wesentlich einfacher, wir haben letztes Jahr keine Fahrradkarten zum Brenner gebraucht. Einfach Zukarte am Automat gekauft, erledigt.....


----------



## transalbi (1. Juli 2006)

Von Rovereto bis Brenner fahren derzeit folgende Regionalzüge:
(Torbole - Rovereto per Rad ca 20 km, eine Stunde)
Rovereto: bis Brenner ca. 10 EUR mit Rad
8:38 - 10:50 Brenner
12:38 - 14:50
14:38 - 16:50
16:38 - 20:50
ab Innsbruck: jeweils bis München
08:38
10:38        - 12:08 bis Seefeld
12:38
14:38
16:38
Bayernticket Single 18 EUR, 5 Personen 25 EUR, Rad 3,50 EUR
Ich habe noch keine Probleme mit der italienischen Bahn gehabt. Immer freundlich und nett, wenn man das natürlich auch ist.

Gruß

Albi


----------



## erider (2. Juli 2006)

Also nicht so viel meckern über die italienische Bahn! Das ist natürlich eine Herausforderung, wenn in Robereto 25-30 Biker den Zug stürmen. Aber es geht immer was! Vor drei Jahren war einmal das ganze Fahrradabteil mit italienischen Pfadfindern belegt, die in die Ferien nach Brixen fuhren und der Schaffner wollte keinen einzigen MTBer mitnehmen. Nach langen Verhandlungen wurde dann ein normaler Wagon geräumt und zu einem Fahrradabteil umfunktioniert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das bei der DB gegangen wäre. 

Im Übrigen: Der beste Weg von Rovereto nach München zurück ist der Regionalzug (ab Rovereto 12.38) bis Brenner und dann die tolle Abfahrt nach Innsbruck (knappe Stunde!), wo man dann gut den RE nach München über Mittenwald erreicht. Da braucht man keinen durchgehenden Zug!

erider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johannes015 (11. Juli 2006)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, was eine Zugverbindung von Rovereto nach Bayern zurück alles in allem mit fahrradmitnahme so kostet? Bei der Bahn haben sie mir erzählt eine Verbindung von rovereto nach Garmisch würde so 56 euro pro Person kosten.  Geht es nicht auch günstiger (Spartarife etc.)?


----------



## koenig_hirsch (11. Juli 2006)

Johannes015 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, was eine Zugverbindung von Rovereto nach Bayern zurück alles in allem mit fahrradmitnahme so kostet? Bei der Bahn haben sie mir erzählt eine Verbindung von rovereto nach Garmisch würde so 56 euro pro Person kosten.  Geht es nicht auch günstiger (Spartarife etc.)?



lesen bildet. schau mal, was der transalbi zwei posts drüber geschrieben hat  

teure preise kommen durch internationale tickets zustande. also einfach national kaufen, durch selber-vom-brenner-nach-innsbruck-rollen nochmal sparen, und gut.

sport frei - k_h


----------



## HAWKI (11. Juli 2006)

Johannes015 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Bahn haben sie mir erzählt eine Verbindung von rovereto nach Garmisch würde so 56 euro pro Person kosten.  Geht es nicht auch günstiger (Spartarife etc.)?


 
Geht!
1. Bike in einer Mülltüte verpacken.

2. Brenner - Innsbruck mit dem Bike!

Dann kriegste für 56 Euronen zwei Biker von Roverto bis Garmisch und ihr könnt Euch von der Kohle jeder noch´n Bierchen gönnen


----------



## supasini (11. Juli 2006)

gerade vom TA zurÃ¼ck, Rovereto-Bregenz gefahren, das geht so:
in Rovereto an den Schalter, Karte bis Brenner (nicht bis Innsbruck oder so!) kaufen (ca. 12â¬/Person) 
in Zug steigen: Fahrradabteil ist schon voll. Schaffnerin kriegt eine kleine Krise. Wir setzten uns in einen Einstiegsbereich mit unseren beiden RÃ¤dern und mÃ¼ssen bis auf den Brenner da sitzen bleiben und die RÃ¤der festhalten. KÃ¶nnen zwishcendurch noch Ã¤lteren Damen beim Aus- und Einsteigen helfen: jeden Tag eine gute Tat!
Bis zum Brenner sind so viele weitere Radler zugestiegen, dass fast alle Einstiegsbereiche des Zugs von RÃ¤dern belegt ind, das ganze ist aber sehr entspannt (wenn man selber entspannt ist...)
Auf Brenner: entweder Abfahrt nach Innsbruck oder wenn Wetter schlecht oder bald ein Ãsi-Zug kommt: warten: Ticket im Zug kaufen, die ZÃ¼ge haben bessere GepÃ¤ckwagen/Rad-Wagen, da passen auch 12 Radler recht problemlos rein.
Also: alles kein Problem, die Regional-ZÃ¼ge, die RÃ¤der mitnehmen, fahren in bella Italia wirklich nur alle zwei Stunden!


----------

